# Marinated London Broil



## Ol-blue (Apr 19, 2007)

You will be surprised how moist and tender this turns out. It's so good!
Enjoy! Debbie
*Marinated London Broil*



 
2 to 3 pound(s) *LONDON BROIL*
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) *RED WINE VINEGAR*
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) *SOY SAUCE*
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) *OLIVE OIL*
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) *WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE*
1 tablespoon(s) *GARLIC*; Minced.
1 tablespoon(s) *RED PEPPER FLAKES*
3 *GREEN ONIONS*; Minced.
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) *SUGAR*
1/2 teaspoon(s) *SALT*
_____​
Place marinade ingredients in a resealable plastic bag.
Close bag and squeeze bag to mix ingredients.
Add London broil and coat meat with the marinade.
Place meat in refrigerate for 24 hours, turning occasionally.
Grill meat to desired doneness.
_____​ 


________________________________​ 

Enjoy! Debbie
​
​


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 20, 2007)

I've done this recipe before and it is very good. I added a little Merlot too.Try it with a Filet Mignon. WoW


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 20, 2007)

I could eat off you plate !   Thanks for posting the recipe.  Yum !


----------



## pdswife (Apr 20, 2007)

Used this last night.  YUMMY!  THanks.


----------



## Ol-blue (May 9, 2007)

You are welcome. Debbie


----------



## Katie H (May 9, 2007)

Mmmmm!  This might be what I'll request for my Mother's Day meal.  Looks wonderful!


----------



## Ol-blue (May 10, 2007)

You will have a great Mothers Day meal if you do decide to have it Katie E.
Have a great Mothers Day! Debbie


----------

